# Vampire conference



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20100406/od_nm/us_university_vampires


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You can get an MA in Vampire Fiction?:googly:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I would LOVE to see the seminar on "The Gay Undead"


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

very interesting!


----------



## Spooky Chick (Mar 11, 2010)

I used to belong to The Quincy P. Morris Dracula Society back in the 80's. The Dracula Society, origionally from england,was a club dedicated to the preservation of the gothic horror novel. Here in america, they added Q.P. M. because he was the only american in the novel. I never thought about it, buy i guess alot of people think vampires aren't american? Weird. All the real vampires i know are American and proud of it! hahaha. I never thought ANY horror creation was exclusive to any part of the world...


----------

